# Virtuellen Prozessor emulieren?



## DemolitionHellfish (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 
habe frage zu  virtuellen Prozessoren. Besitze einen Core2Duo und möchte wissen ob es möglich ist, neben den zwei physikalischen Kernen noch weitere virtuelle "Prozessoren" unter windows (XP) oder anderen Betriebssystemen zu erstellen wie es schon beim P4 HT der Fall gewesen ist. 
(so dass es eventuell insgesamt vier Kerne geben würde)  

Ich weiß zwar dass der C2D kein HT unterstützt und das HT auch in manchen Bereichen langsamer war wenn die Software es nicht unterstützt hat und mir ist auch bekannt das Intel beim P4 bestimmte Bauteile im Prozessor geteilt hat so dass dies überhaupt funktionierte. (shared, replicated, partitioned...)

Was mich interessieren würde wäre ob dies erstmal möglich ist.  Wenn ja wie, mit was und ob es sinnvoll wäre oder ob es überhaupt Vorteile/Leistungszuwachs bringt.

Wenn es nicht gehen sollte, gäbe es da dann einen weg Threads, welche normal schon parallel von der CPU bearbeitet werden effizienter oder sogar schneller  zu verarbeiten?
Freue mich wie immer auf eure Antworten. Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## ripitall (23. Februar 2007)

DemolitionHellfish am 23.02.2007 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe frage zu  virtuellen Prozessoren. Besitze einen Core2Duo und möchte wissen ob es möglich ist, neben den zwei physikalischen Kernen noch weitere virtuelle "Prozessoren" unter windows (XP) oder anderen Betriebssystemen zu erstellen wie es schon beim P4 HT der Fall gewesen ist.
> (so dass es eventuell insgesamt vier Kerne geben würde)
> 
> ...



Ka obs möglich ist, aber wozu?
Klar gibts nen weg das Zeug schneller zu bearbeiten: kauf n Quadcore und / oder übertakte die Presse einfach


----------



## DemolitionHellfish (23. Februar 2007)

Ja schon, aber es wäre doch interessant zu wissen ob das Vorgehen (softwaremäßig) möglich ist ohne die CPU zu übertakten oder sich gleich einen Quadcore zu kaufen. (OC geht bei meinem ASrock 775i65G schlecht)

Denn falls es funktionieren würde und es Vorteile bringt dann wäre es doch für jeden ein Vorteil auch für die, die sowieso übertakten. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2007)

DemolitionHellfish am 23.02.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schon, aber es wäre doch interessant zu wissen ob das Vorgehen (softwaremäßig) möglich ist ohne die CPU zu übertakten oder sich gleich einen Quadcore zu kaufen. (OC geht bei meinem ASrock 775i65G schlecht)
> 
> Denn falls es funktionieren würde und es Vorteile bringt dann wäre es doch für jeden ein Vorteil auch für die, die sowieso übertakten. Oder etwa nicht?




ich sag mal so:
natürlich kann man eine cpu in software emulieren und auch zusätzlich zur realen cpu nutzen.
sie ist dann zwar lächerlich langsam und verursacht gigantische rechenlast, aber es geht.
was das bringen soll, ist mir aber schleierhaft - der vorteil von ht lag darin, dass der wechsel zwischen threads nicht mehr langsam in software (multitasking durch das betriebssystem) sondern um ein vielfaches schneller auf der cpu selbst erfolgen konnte, was eine effizientere ausnutzung der ressourcen erlaubte und das system auch dann noch ansprechbar ließ, wenn ein einzelner thread eigentlich einen kompletten kern blockierte, was es dem betriebssystem unmöglich machte, weitere eingaben zu akzeptieren.
weder das eine noch das andere kann durch eine emulation oberhalb der betriebssystemebene gewährleistet werden, unterhalb kann man nichts emulieren.

es sei denn natürlich, man arbeitet eh auf einer emulierten maschiene - da würde es natürlich sinn machen, eine ht cpu zu emulieren. aber ein echter simulierter dualcore wär eher weniger aufwendig  
prinzipiell stellt sich aber die frage, wer heute noch mit emulierten maschienen arbeitet. (mit in hardware virtualisierten klappt das nicht)


----------



## DemolitionHellfish (23. Februar 2007)

ich verstehe nicht ganz was mit  
"ein echter simulierter dualcore wär eher weniger aufwendig" 
gemeint ist?


----------



## skicu (23. Februar 2007)

Nein, keines eurer Gedankenkonstrukte lässt sich machen.

Eine CPU lässt sich nicht emulieren. Schlussendlich muss die Rechenoperation ja doch von einer echten CPU verarbeitet werden.


----------

